# XFX GeForce GTX 480 and GeForce GTX 470 Pictured



## btarunr (Mar 19, 2010)

Here they are folks, pictures of the GeForce GTX 480 and GeForce GTX 470 complete with partner branding. These come from XFX, both sticking to NVIDIA's reference design. The XFX GeForce GTX 480 comes with the usual feature set of 1536 MB of GDDR5 memory, 480 CUDA cores, and a broad feature set that includes support for DirectX 11, CUDA, PhysX, 3D Vision Surround, and 3-way SLI. The GeForce GTX 470 retains this feature set, albeit with 448 CUDA cores, and 1280 MB of GDDR5 memory. The two will be released on the 26th of March. 



 

 

 



*View at TechPowerUp Main Site*


----------



## Lionheart (Mar 19, 2010)

I gotta be honest, these cards do look pretty awesome there performance better be awesome too


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 19, 2010)

OMG SO SEXY.  A week away and expectations of having $350 for launch date are nill!


----------



## afw (Mar 19, 2010)

So sexy (hot?  )... hope they perform well ... i mean really well compared to a 5870 ... another 6 days to go ...

EDIT : No direct contact heat-pipes for 470 ??


----------



## btarunr (Mar 19, 2010)

afw said:


> So sexy (hot?  )... hope they perform well ... i mean really well compared to a 5870 ... another 6 days to go ...
> 
> EDIT : No direct contact heat-pipes for 470 ??



They're there, but smaller and inside the cooler shroud.


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 19, 2010)

So are those lines on the face of the 480 the fins of the heat sink? If so, how would that effect air movement and your case temp?


----------



## mtosev (Mar 19, 2010)

nice looking cards. bring on the benchmarks


----------



## Cleorina (Mar 19, 2010)

Wow... this will be my next upgrade GTX480... but not 512SP?


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 19, 2010)

I like the design of the 480 heatsink, every little helps as Tesco Ltd pounded into my head for two years ha ha.


----------



## cool_recep (Mar 19, 2010)

WTF, you gonna make a blind upgrade?

I mean this card is consuming 100 watts more than 5870 and givin anly 5% more performance. Are you unable to understand that?

No thanks, I am not buying it for 499$. You can waste your money.


----------



## HossHuge (Mar 19, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> So are those lines on the face of the 480 the fins of the heat sink? If so, how would that effect air movement and your case temp?



Ya, it looks like a solid piece on top with fins under it I assume.  If it is, It looks quite effective.  Good looking cards.


----------



## Hunt3r (Mar 19, 2010)

Beautiful design


----------



## pantherx12 (Mar 19, 2010)

HalfAHertz said:


> So are those lines on the face of the 480 the fins of the heat sink? If so, how would that effect air movement and your case temp?




They only look about 2mm tall to me, if not less. So I don't think the difference will be all that noticeable XD


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 19, 2010)

looks better than my 5970 

Is the 480 better than 5970 or will a card like GTX 485 or 495 come out?


----------



## Bjorn_Of_Iceland (Mar 19, 2010)

cool_recep said:


> WTF, you gonna make a blind upgrade?
> 
> I mean this card is consuming 100 watts more than 5870 and givin anly 5% more performance. Are you unable to understand that?
> 
> No thanks, I am not buying it for 499$. You can waste your money.


Your not paying his electric bill and you dont own his money for VC purchase so I am not sure whats up with your reaction..


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Mar 19, 2010)

I dont think a 480 will touch your 5970,or two touch two x 5970.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 19, 2010)

Bjorn_Of_Iceland said:


> Your not paying his electric bill and you dont own his money for VC purchase so I am not sure whats up with your reaction..



Easy there. These were typically what people inclined to buy ATI cards are used to hearing. But now the tables are about to turn (if those power consumption and performance figures are on par with what we're hearing). Brace yourself for GeForce FX vs. Radeon 9000 GeForce GTX 400 vs. Radeon HD 5000.


----------



## CDdude55 (Mar 19, 2010)

Im getting one.


----------



## So3oL4Nu (Mar 19, 2010)

That is a small card for this kind of power.

I can wait to see some reviews .


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 19, 2010)

Im getting the GTX 4XX card that will crush my 5970


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 19, 2010)

I always preferred and bought NVIDIA. 

Is a choice, has long been waiting for this new graphics card releases now long overdue.

OH yes ! I will spend 600 bills or 700 for these I do not care if they eat more watt, of what I never bought that ATI cards. If nvidia have decided so, so be it. Moreover I have always been happy


----------



## [I.R.A]_FBi (Mar 19, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Im getting the GTX 4XX card that will crush my 5970



You may have a small wait there ....


----------



## Animalpak (Mar 19, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Im getting the GTX 4XX card that will crush my 5970



Should two 470 or 460...


----------



## crow1001 (Mar 19, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> I always preferred and bought NVIDIA.
> 
> Is a choice, has long been waiting for this new graphics card releases now long overdue.
> 
> OH yes ! I will spend 600 bills or 700 for these I do not care if they eat more watt, of what I never bought that ATI cards. If nvidia have decided so, so be it. Moreover I have always been happy



Google translate has really improved over the past year, almost comprehensible.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 19, 2010)

im curious about temps.


----------



## Dyno (Mar 19, 2010)

CHAOS_KILLA said:


> I gotta be honest, these cards do look pretty awesome there performance better be awesome too



There performance are going to give ATI a run for their money. Haven't you seen the benchmark results on Techpowerup yet for these two beasts (GTX 480/470)?


----------



## shevanel (Mar 19, 2010)

*I hoped for much more than what theyre offering.*

there is no doubt they will be fast_er_ .. theyre being released 2 quarters behind their competition. what people fail to realize is since it has taken them so long to release and the speculated performance isn't that far over what ATI has already been selling.

not to mention the power draw, price and most likley the temps at what these cards run at I don't see how someone can go slam $500+ down for one and be excited and happy about the purchase.

Trust me I would have loved for Nv to come out with this spectacular card that totally crushes anything out on the market but for being 6-8 months late to the dance Nv sure isn't showing anything stellar IMO.

I have money to blow any day of the week but I cannot see myself forking over $500 for something that will only SLIGHTLY outperform what I currently have in which I paid $400 for. I'd have paid $600 if it was a single GPU that was 25-35% faster than a 5870.. now that would be something for us Pc dudes to be excited about.. this fermi shit is a big disappointment and 5-10% gain wasnt worth the wait and to release the 480 @ $500 is a slap in the face.. if the 5-10% figures are true then the price is a friggin joke. 

hopefully after reviews I can edit this post and say something positive but as for now* I cannot think of one Pro.*


----------



## WarEagleAU (Mar 19, 2010)

First - best looking card I've seen from the green camp. Why go against what looks to be an awesome cooler....

Second - looks awesome, I suspect ATI will now start lowering some prices, which is good for me


----------



## lemode (Mar 19, 2010)

xfx packaging and card design = awesome (most of the time)

looks alone i like this card by default.


----------



## DarthCyclonis (Mar 19, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> looks better than my 5970
> 
> Is the 480 better than 5970 or will a card like GTX 485 or 495 come out?



Hahaha.

You will not see an X2 card from Nvidia with this current revision.  Even if they cram to underclocked 470 chips onto a PCB the power consumption would be well over the PCI-e specification of 300 watts.  And the heat generated would be insane. 

You fanboys really crack me up.   I own cards from both camps, a GTX295 and an 4870X2.  So I am not a fanboy of either. But I would be damned to buy these gtx 4xx cards until they can reduce the die, increase the core count and decrease the price.   And also get rid of their incompetent management.  But that is not the issue here.


----------



## Fourstaff (Mar 19, 2010)

I like batmobile better.


----------



## gvblake22 (Mar 19, 2010)

The fan in those things looks abnormally small, I have a bad feeling it will also mean they are excessively loud.  Here's hoping the large size of the card just dwarfs the fan size or they are incredibly efficient and don't need a large fan...


----------



## Gjohnst4 (Mar 19, 2010)

I dig the 480, but I feel the 470 is very plain....


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 19, 2010)

Animalpak said:


> Should two 470 or 460...



Well what i meant was the GTX 4xx card alone that crushes one of my 5970s. So two of that will crush my two 5970s.

My current setup can shit on two 470s lol


----------



## hugz (Mar 19, 2010)

I want


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 19, 2010)

DarthCyclonis said:


> Hahaha.
> 
> You will not see an X2 card from Nvidia with this current revision.  Even if they cram to underclocked 470 chips onto a PCB the power consumption would be well over the PCI-e specification of 300 watts.  And the heat generated would be insane.
> 
> You fanboys really crack me up.   I own cards from both camps, a GTX295 and an 4870X2.  So I am not a fanboy of either. But I would be damned to buy these gtx 4xx cards until they can reduce the die, increase the core count and decrease the price.   And also get rid of their incompetent management.  But that is not the issue here.



I hope to see an X2. 300watts aint that bad. My dual 5970s must taking over 600Ws! And my 5970s also generate ALOT of heat. 

And which fanboy are you referring to?


----------



## locoty (Mar 19, 2010)

5970 = 300 watt

dual fermi card = at least 400 watt, if they make card from 470 chip, of course with some kind of tweaking


----------



## geek33 (Mar 19, 2010)

sweet! i'm gonna buy it .. unfortunately... this holiday season lol.


----------



## DarthCyclonis (Mar 19, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> I hope to see an X2. 300watts aint that bad. My dual 5970s must taking over 600Ws! And my 5970s also generate ALOT of heat.
> 
> And which fanboy are you referring to?



LOL,

300watts for 1 5970 DUAL GPU

or

275wats for 1 GTX480 - Single GPU - 

So even if you stuck 2, 470 cores clocked down on one PCB you would most likley be approaching 800+ watts for a quad SLI solution.  That setup would not be faster than your Dual 5970's.  It would also take more power. You think the 5970's generate heat?...Times your current heat output by 2 with these babies in quad or Tri SLI. 

Maybe in the next chip revision they will have something to compete with in the dual GPU range but then ATI will most likley have the 6xxx series out.


----------



## Kenshai (Mar 19, 2010)

DarthCyclonis said:


> LOL,
> 
> 300watts for 1 5970 DUAL GPU
> 
> ...



You realize that you don't even come close to doubling power consumption when making a dual GPU card. In the past it's always been close to a 50% increase in power consumption. Compare the GTX275 and the GTX295 as well as the 5870 and the 5970. Both right around a 50% increase in maximum power draw. So two 470's would be pretty close to 300W. But this is also just all speculation, won't know for sure until the cards actually arrive and people can test them.


http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/EAH5970/29.html


----------



## ..'Ant'.. (Mar 19, 2010)

shevanel said:


> im curious about temps.



Same here, I wonder how load the fan is also.


----------



## DarthCyclonis (Mar 19, 2010)

Kenshai said:


> You realize that you don't even come close to doubling power consumption when making a dual GPU card. In the past it's always been close to a 50% increase in power consumption. Compare the GTX275 and the GTX295 as well as the 5870 and the 5970. Both right around a 50% increase in maximum power draw. So two 470's would be pretty close to 300W. But this is also just all speculation, won't know for sure until the cards actually arrive and people can test them.
> 
> 
> http://www.techpowerup.com/reviews/ASUS/EAH5970/29.html



You can't compair the GTX275 single to the dual GTX295.   The GTX295 is essentially two 275 chips on on PCB.  However Nvidia clocked each core down to the GTX260 clocks to control heat and power consumption.  Trust me I know.  I own one. If I overclock back to 275 levels or above the card starts to artifact after some intense gaming. 

Not only WILL the power consumption be higher then the ATI equivelent.  The performance will drop off as well.    There is no way the are putting two 480's on one PCB.  They would have a hard time with cooling with two 470's. and even then they would have to clock them down.  Then would still be higher than a 5970 for power consumption. 

So with the current architecture a dual GPU card from Nvidia could not compete with the 5970 right now.  It's just a fact.  It would be to expensive, too hot and draw way too much and most likley render a lower performance then two 480's in SLI. 

Your right it's all speculation and we will not know until one is made.   But I just can't logically see one until we see a die shrink.


----------



## Zubasa (Mar 19, 2010)

That reference cooler on the GTX 480 reminds me of the radiator in front of trucks.


----------



## LittleLizard (Mar 20, 2010)

it looks like the GTX 480 means serious business but as it is said, never judge a book by its cover


----------



## douglatins (Mar 20, 2010)

LittleLizard said:


> it looks like the GTX 480 means serious business but as it is said, never judge a book by its cover



http://kotaku.com/5486631/battlefield-bad-company-2-review-judging-a-book-by-its-cover-works


----------



## CyberCT (Mar 20, 2010)

That GTX480 cooler looks sweet.  It's sad that Nvidia dropped the ball this round.  It consumes more power than the GTX280 and is only a little faster than the ATI competition with less power consumption and price.

I have been a huge fan of the Nvida camp ever since the 8800GTX, but they suck this time.  I'd like to see what they do for the GTX485.


----------



## tkpenalty (Mar 20, 2010)

wonder when it will be the end of the age of monoliths for nvidia? I hope its soon.


----------



## Aceman.au (Mar 20, 2010)

Remember every1 LOOKS can be decieving


----------



## cauby (Mar 20, 2010)

loved the design of these cards,but unfortunately nvidia is some 4 months late.if they released those cards earlier,by now we would already have the mainstream version of the fermi and price of ATI cards would be finally competive.I just couldn't wait and went with the 5770...oh well


----------



## runnin17 (Mar 20, 2010)

mdsx1950 said:


> Im getting the GTX 4XX card that will crush my 5970





Do a google search before you make yourself look ridiculous like that. 

PS The cards really do look very good. Kudos to nvidia for spending some time on the stock cooler. However, I think they forced themselves into it b/c these cards are gonna be crazy HOT!


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 20, 2010)

runnin17 said:


> However, I think they forced themselves into it b/c these cards are gonna be crazy HOT!



So?  Mega old news there buddy.


----------



## HammerON (Mar 20, 2010)

DarthCyclonis said:


> You can't compair the GTX275 single to the dual GTX295.   The GTX295 is essentially two 275 chips on on PCB.  However Nvidia clocked each core down to the GTX260 clocks to control heat and power consumption.  Trust me I know.  I own one. If I overclock back to 275 levels or above the card starts to artifact after some intense gaming.
> 
> Not only WILL the power consumption be higher then the ATI equivelent.  The performance will drop off as well.    There is no way the are putting two 480's on one PCB.  They would have a hard time with cooling with two 470's. and even then they would have to clock them down.  Then would still be higher than a 5970 for power consumption.
> 
> ...




As far as your comment about overclocking the GTX 295, it is from my experience that they overclock very well. I purchased mine on 01/09/09 ($538.00 from the egg) and had a lot of fun pushing it to higher levels! Ran benches as well as played many games. Did not have any problem with artifacting or any other problems.
Check out this thread. It is only about overclocking and benching the GTX 295 but it was fun:
http://forums.techpowerup.com/showthread.php?t=89438&highlight=gtx+295


----------



## mdsx1950 (Mar 21, 2010)

runnin17 said:


> Do a google search before you make yourself look ridiculous like that.




What do you mean? I think you didnt understand my post. What i said was i'll get the GTX 4xx (probably GTX 495 or whatever they'll call it) if it crushes my 5970.


----------



## Hayder_Master (Mar 21, 2010)

after two days the site full of release titles of GTX400 series


----------



## btarunr (Mar 22, 2010)

The second fastest and least energy-efficient poses with the fastest and most energy-efficient among the two. Now I didn't tell you which card is what.


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 22, 2010)

One has one GPU, one has two.


----------



## btarunr (Mar 22, 2010)

I wouldn't care how many cylinders my car's engine has as long as it's more powerful and fuel-efficient than another car with lesser engine cylinders.


----------



## DirectorC (Mar 22, 2010)

Well my post disregards the energy efficiency part and concentrates on the performance part.  One of those is the most powerful DUAL-GPU solution on the planet.  The other is the most powerful SINGLE-GPU solution, is it not?


----------



## btarunr (Mar 22, 2010)

Single GPU with what advantage, _if_ it draws more power? People buy graphics cards, not GPUs.


----------



## nt300 (Mar 22, 2010)

Looking at thy heat sink and fan with so many heat pipes brings me to the conclusion Nvidia tried hard to keep these things as cool as possible which means they got to be running hot like hell. I personally don’t see much overclocking head room with these cards especially when it has a very high TDP of 250w when compare to HD 5870 with TDP of 185w. The GTX 480 is rumour to hit +300W when OC’ed, but this is not confirmed until we see testing done.

So until we see real Fermi testings I will hold my judgement until then. I like power savings and so far Fermi does not offer this.


----------



## ty_ger (Mar 22, 2010)

nt300 said:


> I personally don’t see much overclocking head room with these cards especially when it has a very high TDP of 250w.


 
Is 250W TDP very high?  It is roughly 50W higher than a GTX 285.  So a 25% increase in TDP up from the 285 for an unknown % faster than the 285.  Well, have to see the final outcome when it hits us, but I don't think the power consumption figure sounds too unreasonable.

According to this fellow, the cards actually OC alright:
http://www.evga.com/forums/tm.aspx?m=249263

He is a CPU and GPU tester.  He provides no specifics or proof, but someone's word is someone's word.  We will have to wait and see.

I can't see myself buying into Fermi any time soon.  I can't see it being anywhere before 6 months if ever.  The initial release just looks too poorly designed and expensive.  Of course I could be absolutely wrong.  If so, I may buy into it sooner.  Or I may never buy into it.

Hopefully in 6 months time Nvidia will have a properly functioning core with all its stream processors functioning and power consumption under control.  Only time will tell.


----------



## shevanel (Mar 22, 2010)

Their initial release isn't designed for the mainstream user. At these prices what are they going to release to compete with the 5770? which is  typically a $140-160 card with roughly 45-50% the performance of a $400 5870 at less than 50% the cost.

Are they going to produce a card with half the umph of a 480 at 35-40% the cost? I doubt it.

I don't understand how NV expects to drop these new cards into an already fortified ATI market with GPU's that have a good balance of heat/power/performance/price and availibility. Shouldn't they have more of an agressive/competitive approach as far as pricing?

I'm just totally floored by the thought of buying something at that price that seems to run hotter, draw more power and only perform slightly better... and it costs more money then what I can get from another company.

In less than a week I hope I can say to myself... $500 IS NOTHING, i'LL OFFER YOU $600 IF I CAN HAVE IT NOW!! 

If not, then $499 is one hell of a squeeze and I will always wonder as to what NV employees have been smoking because I think they have lost their friggin minds on this one.

the only thing I can see that will make these cards worth the money is if everything we've heard about performance is totally false and the gtx 480 is like a 5870 and a 1/2.


----------



## [crs] (Mar 22, 2010)

Cant wait till they are released, at least then maybe the ati cars will come down in price lol


----------



## shevanel (Mar 23, 2010)

the cards have been pushed back to an April 6th release date? makes sense but will we be able to see benchmarks on the 26/27th? Since it's dropping at PAX its a paper launch right?


----------



## HalfAHertz (Mar 23, 2010)

Well the 5970 has a TDP of nearly 300W but that doesn't stop it from  overclocking like a speed daemon!


shevanel said:


> the cards have been pushed back to an April 6th release date? makes sense but will we be able to see benchmarks on the 26/27th? Since it's dropping at PAX its a paper launch right?


From what i understand, reviews will be out on the 26th and *mass availability* will begin on the 6th


----------



## map01ch (Mar 23, 2010)

Finally.... i can see a Femi card ... but I just ordered an ATI.... too late for me....


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Mar 30, 2010)

map01ch said:


> Finally.... i can see a Femi card ... but I just ordered an ATI.... too late for me....



dont be expecting an XFX high end fermi card any time soon or at all... 
http://www.techpowerup.com/118821/XFX_Abandons_GeForce_GTX_400_Series.html


----------



## map01ch (Mar 30, 2010)

qwerty_lesh said:


> dont be expecting an XFX high end fermi card any time soon or at all...
> http://www.techpowerup.com/118821/XFX_Abandons_GeForce_GTX_400_Series.html



Still too late for me! I have no budget to buy 470 or 480


----------



## qwerty_lesh (Mar 30, 2010)

Im not confident that tessellation is going to be as much of a critical feature as the green team make it out to be, I could end up eating those words, however I think that anyone who jumped on the Cypress bandwagon, made a great choice (low wattage, low heat, high performance = win).

All my previous cards were Nv since after the Radion 9xxx series 

Dont cry too quickly buddy :>


----------

